# free domain



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

hello. since co.cc isnt free anymore (i cant select co.cc only it automatic give me cc.cc - paid one) id like to ask for any free domains (but not some strange long name).


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I am confused, you are looking for free domain names? Or is it something else, do you have a free domain name or do you want to switch your domain?

Cheers!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

I think he means like a redirect domain so for example.

thisismywebsite.thisismyhost.co.uk

to

mysite.co.nr

*co.nr* could be a good one to try, or .*tk*


----------



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

aha ty carsey tk is good  could anyone help me now with question about webhosting i posted?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

If it is this one, I have posted on it already. If not please post a link to it.

Cheers!


----------



## reginag (Aug 31, 2009)

Honestly, be careful when you look into the free stuff. You get what you pay for---NOTHING!. I am saying this from experience

_____________
tampa seo


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

ive had a couple domains for nothing.


----------

